# Roundtrip to PS is always flattening the file



## johannes.raspe (Nov 17, 2021)

If I roundtrip to PS the resulting file always gets flattened. The file sent to PS is a Fuji RAF. Anyone having the same issue?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 17, 2021)

johannes.raspe said:


> If I roundtrip to PS the resulting file always gets flattened. The file sent to PS is a Fuji RAF. Anyone having the same issue?



LrC only exports flat files The original RAF file is a single layer. You can add layers in PS and Save in PS and retain layers when back in Lightroom. But LrC will only look at and export the image sent from PS as a flat file. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johannes.raspe (Nov 17, 2021)

clee01l said:


> LrC only exports flat files The original RAF file is a single layer. You can add layers in PS and Save in PS and retain layers when back in Lightroom. But LrC will only look at and export the image sent from PS as a flat file.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you, but that is perfectly clear. The issue is the following:
Selecting RAF
Choose to edit in PS
Editing in PS adding layers, ...
Saving in PS and closing PS
Edited file appears in LrC
Selecting the edited TIF-file
Choose "Edit in PS" again
File opens up in PS without layers and a new version ist generated

So, the question is: how do I open the layered file again once I closed it?


----------



## Jimmsp (Nov 17, 2021)

Be sure that when you resend it from LR, that you edit the original. 
If you send the one edited in LR, it will send the flattened file.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 18, 2021)

Like Jim said. When the file is returned to LR, LR re-applies the edits.


----------



## johannes.raspe (Nov 18, 2021)

this option unfortunately  doesn't exist in cloud based LR.


----------



## Jimmsp (Nov 18, 2021)

Well, if you can't open the layered file from Lightroom, you should just return to Photoshop and open it from there.
That said, I only work from my desktop with LR Classic and I can open a layered file via LR, or I have at times just reopened it from PS.


----------



## johannes.raspe (Nov 18, 2021)

By design the file ist in the cloud, so no option to open it directly from PS. I know that all this works perfectly from within LR Classic, but it should also work from LR Cloud, at least according to Victoria's book.
Any LR Cloud user here with the same issue?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 18, 2021)

If you click on the Home icon in Photoshop (upper left corner of the toolbar), then you'll get a dialog that includes opening Lightroom cloud images directly. I think that should open the original layered tiff (if you select a raw file it opens the original raw file in Camera Raw).


----------



## johannes.raspe (Nov 18, 2021)

You are right, thanks for the idea! This way I am able to open the file with layers intact but I cannot save it back to LR, because PS ist downloading ("importing") the file from the cloud and treating it as a new file. Saving it opens the "save as" dialogue.
The only way to re-edit at the moment seems to be:

Export the original TIFF to local HDD
Edit the file in PS
Reimport the file to LR Cloud
-> very annoying 

According to Victoria's eBook it should work as I expected as long as I do not apply any LR edits to the TIFF


----------



## johannes.raspe (Nov 18, 2021)

okay, googling around I found the workaround for the issue:
opening LR with Rosetta instead of using the Apple-silicone code everything is working as expected.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 21, 2021)

johannes.raspe said:


> okay, googling around I found the workaround for the issue:
> opening LR with Rosetta instead of using the Apple-silicone code everything is working as expected.


That's interesting! If you haven't seen a bug report on the Adobe forums, it would be worth adding one.


----------



## johannes.raspe (Nov 22, 2021)

I already postet there, but Rick can not reproduce the bug with a M1 Macbook. So there are two possibilities: something is wrong with my special config (I did a preferences reset for LR as well as for PS, so not so likely) or this bug only occurs on M1 Max (or perhaps also M1 Pro) computers...


----------

